# Auto on/off switch on active speakers



## okcorrell (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to reach out for some help to some seasoned DIY audio people.

I have several 5" Monoprice powered monitors paired up with apple airport express' for a makeshift multi room system. It works perfectly as each book shelf speaker is independently powered for each small room, but they are always on, even while not in use.

I have another pair of AudioEngine book shelves used as the primary audio solution for my living room and those automatically shut off when not in use, which is an amazing feature. Is there anyway to install this signal sensing relay in these Monoprice monitors I have? Does anyone make this part that I can solder in or do I have to make it myself? I would prefer installing something inside the cabinet (DC) as it would be easier and more aesthetically appealing.

I have experience in basic wiring with access to soldering tools and I am more than happy to pop the cabinets open to install this circuitry myself or to give more detailed information about the hardware I am working with.

Any leads or recommendations in where to look would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your help in advance.

Aaron


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You will need more than one part. A complete circuit will be needed. I am not aware of any pre-desingned kits to do this but you might find something with some searching. This kind of DIY project would require learning a good bit about circuit design and some experimenting. Are you up for that? Do you have a schematic of the amps' circuits?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about door activated...
http://www.jkpconsultants.com/JKPWeb/Production/AboutDoorSensorControl.asp

Or here is remote controlled... http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Remote-Control-Outlet-Switch/dp/B005OH2EUS


----------



## joedevola (Sep 5, 2014)

I used this circuit for a home built self powered subwoofer and it works well. As I am new here, I cannot post the link. However, if you search for "Elliot Sound Products" you will find may useful circuits. Project 38 on that site is a signal detecting auto power on circuit. I etched my own circuit board for it, but it is simple enough to build on a bit of project board.


----------



## jaguar717 (Sep 8, 2014)

One option, if you have something else that will be on with each separate speaker set, is a "smart" power strip. You plug your control appliance (receiver, TV, Airport Express, even a lamp) into the "master" slot, then the devices you want to be triggered (active speakers) into the "slave" slots, and when it detects a current draw on the former, the latter will automatically receive power.

Something like this


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe you could find some kind of inexpensive motion sensor/switch that will turn off an outlet after a timeout period. If no one is in the room, then the speaker will shutoff


----------

